# Ideas for Betta Tank



## alhays31808 (Aug 27, 2011)

My male betta, Joshua, is currently in a 10g tank. I would like to put some plants in there, as algae is already beginning to colonize.*c/p*


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Whats the lighting? If low then java moss/ fern, anubias, cryptocorne wendtii, wisteria, watersprite, dwarf hygro, weeping willow hygro.


----------



## alhays31808 (Aug 27, 2011)

It used to be relatively bright... Until one of the bulbs went out. I kind of want to get a floating plant where he can build his bubble nest.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Duckweed, frogbit and water lettuce are good ones.


----------



## Jmac831 (Nov 24, 2014)

Would some hornwort work as well?


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

just warning you,if you get duck weed it might take over.


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

Red root floaters are cool for floating plants with dense roots.


----------

